# Black spots in front of my eyes - anyone know what this means?



## Guest (Jul 15, 2000)

I have black spots in front of my eyes. Does anyone know what this means. they also look bloodshot all the time. Also have blood sugar level problems. I'm getting really worried now!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Heather:I don't know what it means, but since you also have problems with blood sugar levels I would get it checked out by your doc. Problems with blood sugar can affect your eyes.JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2000)

Get it checked out, but I had black spots in front of my eyes when I was pregnant. I was very dehydrated. Evidently, when the viscera get dry, these "black spots" come into focus. But get it checked out...especially w/ your blood sugar problem.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2000)

My optician calls them 'floaters' and doesn't seem concerned about them --- but best to check with yours.Roz


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2000)

I agree with the others, Heather - if your sugar levels are _too high_, as I suspected from your previous post, then the eyes are one of the _first_ places any trouble will show up. PLEASE get this checked out - caught early any eye problems caused by diabetes (if this is what you have) are easily treatable ... leave it unattended and the damage becomes irreparable!







Julie


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

My dad had them. He called it "seeing stars" His doc also called them floaters. He started with them after a coronary bypass. The doc said that cholesterol clings to the sides of veins, gets knocked loose, and gets into the eye through the blood stream (yes, your eyes are fluid filled!) and then float about. They cannot be removed, and are bothersome, but not indicative of coming blindness. Now if this is what you have, no worry. You MAY have something else going on, and should see your doctor about it. DO these spots move, or "float" or are they stationary?


----------



## ursula (Feb 10, 2000)

Hi I have "dry eyes" and have had them for quite a few years. I use Tears lst thing in a.m. and before going to sleep and after napping. It helps with the floaters somewhat also. I have been told that "dry eyes" can result from drugs that one is taking. Ursula


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2000)

If there are only a few, it's probably floaters. If there are a lot or you are seeing any flashes of light, see a doctor immediately, it could be a retina problem. Floaters are common and harmless. It wouldn't hurt to call your eye doctor and ask.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2000)

If you have floaters and hold your eyes real still, you'll see them gradually move "up" in your field of vision (inside your eye, the pieces are moving down, but you perceive them as moving up because the optic nerve has a half-twist in it).If the spots don't move, and/or if they seem to pulsate with your heartbeat, they are not floaters, and you must see your doctor IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2000)

Thanks everyone. I think I have the classic symptoms of diabetes. Pins and needles, mainly cold sweats, dizzy, tired, nausea, very thirsty, bowel problems, bladder. Pains in my arms and legs. I'm scared!! I can't even eat fruit now without going into cold shivers and feeling very sick. I only feel better on protein and veg, but not carrots, sweet potato, beetroot - nightmare!I cancelled my doc appointment because i am sick of them never listening but I think you are all right, i must go.wish me luck, I don't know if I want diabetes or not!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Seems it could be one of numerous things. I had floaters a couple of years ago for a while. I figured out what mine were from (a bad reaction to St. John's Wort, can you believe it?), and they eventually went away.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2000)

Hey Heather!DON'T WORRY!!! Speaking as a diabetic, for most people it's really no big deal







If it turns out that that's what you have, you will be advised about diet (which here in the UK is _exactly_ the same as that recommended by the World Health Organization for the population as a whole) and you _may_ be put onto tablets (like me) or, less likely, insulin. After that you will feel better than you have felt in a long time!







Believe me, diabetes is much easier to cope with than IBS!If I can be of help at all, email me (judamar###hotmail.com) and maybe we can swap phone numbers? I can also put you onto some good sources of info and support, etc.







But you MUST get yourself diagnozed - it's the first step to a better life!







Take careJulie


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

Thanks julie and everyone. I've been tested and i haven't got diabetes. i've figured out it is blood sugar problems due to stress and also certain food intolerences.Having a diet with slow releasing sugars is helping though.I'm going to go back to work soon, part time doing something simple as my diet is now starting to kick in along with holistic medicine, mind and gut.I was also sent a website on blood sugar levels by 'ScottySwotty' on the bill board which is very interesting: http://www.prosperityplace.com/bdy_mind/bldsgar.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

Hi there Heather!







So glad to hear you got yourself tested - been worried about you







So it isn't diabetes after all! You know what this means?? You're not as "sweet" as me!!





















Julie


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Heather!Congratulations - I'm really happy you don't have diabetes. That's one load off your shoulders.What other tests is your doc going to do to determine what's going on? What did he tell you regarding blood sugar levels due to stress and food intolerances. Was he able to see it was fluctuating? I'm just wondering how they determine that.Anyway, congratulations again! And here's to your good health.







JeanG[This message has been edited by JeanG (edited 07-19-2000).]


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Heather-I work for an opthalmologist and what I think that you are describing are floaters. They can be lines, spots, grids, or spider like looking. They occur when the vitreous (gel like substance in your eye) pulls away from your retina, and are actually called posterior vitreous detachments or PVD. They are common, especially as you get into your 40's and if you are nearsighted. They are not really anything to worry about however if you suddenly see a whole new group of them then it is suggested that you see an opthalmologist to rule out what is called a retinal detachment, BUT you would most likely have some other signs of trouble so don't worry. We tell all patients who see floaters, (including myself-I thought the lines in the road were moving around as I drove when I first saw them), that they need to call us if they see a new group of floaters, bright lights, shadows, curtains or veils in their vision. I have worked there for 3 years and have never seen a retinal detachment, but many people have floaters. A trick to get them out of your line of vision is to move you eyes side to side and then up and down. Hope this helps







------------------Nancy


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

My doctor hasn't said that i have got blood sugar levels due to food intolerences and stress, they just say IBS.But my nutrionalist thinks I have blood sugar level problems. And she has given me good advice to eat little and often, which is was most of us do anyway with IBS I think.I have also cut out the usual suspect, milk and grains which has helped me immensely.Thanks for the advice about moving my eyes from side to side, up and down, it helps.


----------

